# high prices



## ronlake (May 19, 2015)

hello to all,
ive been hunting around abit to find good prices on household appliances, but i find the prices here are very expensive. has anyone got thoughts on this??


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ronlake said:


> hello to all,
> ive been hunting around abit to find good prices on household appliances, but i find the prices here are very expensive. has anyone got thoughts on this??


Hi Ron and welcome. The old saying has it that you get what you pay for. That goes double in the Philippines. Many if not most of the items you find for sale here are going to be sub-standard and not worth a hoot. Better to go to SM Clark, Marquee Mall, or even duty free in Clark. Electrolux makes good washing machines and other companies from Japan have good quality stoves and fridges etc.
It's better to pay the price now rather than have to replace something in 6 months.


Have fun shopping-it's not that bad..


Jet Lag


----------



## ronlake (May 19, 2015)

ok cheers jetlag, 
thats sort of what i was thinking from what i have seen. you're right half the fun is in the shopping...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ronlake said:


> ok cheers jetlag,
> thats sort of what i was thinking from what i have seen. you're right half the fun is in the shopping...


Yea, the shopping really isn't so bad. Makes a good day out and if ya go to Marquee Mall, you'll find the workers in all the shops and stores are much friendlier. Places will charge between P400 and P600 to deliver stuff but thats still low cost.


Enjoy and stay safe in Angeles.


----------



## ronlake (May 19, 2015)

ok thanks again for your help. I'll check out San Fernando too...all good


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

S&R membership club has a good selection of household appliances. Plus Aussie and NZ meats, etc. Think there is one in San Fernando, Pampanga. We got our yearly membership back on our 1st visit from what we saved on our purchases.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

bidrod said:


> S&R membership club has a good selection of household appliances. Plus Aussie and NZ meats, etc. Think there is one in San Fernando, Pampanga. We got our yearly membership back on our 1st visit from what we saved on our purchases.


I forgot about S&R. How much is the cost of their membership now?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Membership is now 700p. Also check out Home Depot across the street from SNR and Wilcon across the NLEX (past the SM mall on the right)....


----------



## ronlake (May 19, 2015)

so i will find S&R in San Fernando?? Is it easier to find coming from MacAuthur hwy or from Nlex?
cheers


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*S & R Membership Club*



ronlake said:


> hello to all,
> ive been hunting around abit to find good prices on household appliances, but i find the prices here are very expensive. has anyone got thoughts on this??


Have you checked out the S & R Grocery/store clubs here's a link, I've heard of good Stereo deals on Bose but they also sell Appliances, here's a link.

Welcome to S&R Membership Shopping


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

ronlake said:


> so i will find S&R in San Fernando?? Is it easier to find coming from MacAuthur hwy or from Nlex?
> cheers


Easier from NLEX. Coming south, turn right on JASA after you get off NLEX, and S&R is in the first block or two on the right. Very easy to spot.

If you come down MacArthur you will have to fight a lot of traffic and then turn left. I did that once just to see what was on that stretch of MacArthur.

S&R had decent price on a dryer when I was looking but the charge for delivery to Subic was too high. Delivery in Angeles is probably reasonable.

I have bought appliances at Western Appliance because they have given me good discounts for cash payment. I think there is one at Marquee.


----------

